# TV Channels that also stream on-demand freely



## grunes (Nov 13, 2013)

(Cross posted to AVSforum)

In connection with

My personal selection of fun or useful links

I am preparing a list of TV Channels that also stream on-demand for free.

Please help me to make it more complete, or point me to another thread.

So far I have got:

*TV Channels that also stream on-demand for free*

Criteria for inclusion:
English Language, U.S.-viewable.
Broadcast, cable or satellite channels (to just get the big guys, and stay legal).
No X-rated (or above) adult content (because I don't want to look at it).
No apps required on PC except a common web browser & Flash, from their own websites.
No credit cards, financial or identity theft stuff required (I'm paranoid).
Not just a few teasers for a paid service - though in some cases, you can only see most recent episodes for free, typically by choosing show, then episodes.

General Programming
 ABC (some markets - see also Yahoo View)
 Bounce
 CBS
 CW
 Disney Channel and Disney Junior (Some programs - click on show)
 Fox (Click on Show - see also Yahoo View)
 Freeform (Click on show, watch latest episode) (was called ABC Family)
 LAFF
 NBC
 MPT Maryland Public Television & MPT2(Create) (PBS affiliate) (Click on show)
 WETA (PBS affiliate) (Click on show)
 Pop
 Up
 USA Network

Kids
 Disney XD
 Smile of a Child

News & Info
 BBC World News
 Bloomberg Business TV
 CBSN
 CCTV4 (from Chinese Government)
 Newsy

Religious
 AgapeTV (Christian, Tanzania)
 Daystar (Christian)
 EWTN Global Catholic Network
 Hillsong Channel (Christian)
 JCTV (Christian, Pakistan)
 Juce (Christian)
 Light Network (Christian, Phillipines)
 Lighthouse Channel (Christian, Uganda)
 Miracle Channel (Christian, Canada)
 TBN Trinity Broadcast Network (Christian)
 TBN Europe (Christian, Europe)
 TBN Pacific (Christian, Pacific)
 TBN Salsa (Christian, for Latino-Americans)
 TBN UK (Christian, UK)
 TBN Africa (Christian, Africa)
 The Word Network (Christian)

Shopping
 Home Shopping Network
 Home Shopping Network 2
 Jewelry TV
 QVS

Special Interest
 American History Channel (CSPAN3)
 Animal Planet
 Comedy Central
 Fox 45 (Baltimore) Weather
 History Channel; Military History Channel
 PGCC TV Prince George's Community College Television
 Revolt (Music)
 Rev'n (Cars & Trucks)
 Science Channel (Click on show)
 The Weather Channel (Has some related programming)
 The Africa Channel
 UMUC TV University of Maryland / University College (lectures)
 Viceland "Edgy" general programming


----------

